# Masteron Enth + Test Enth worth it?



## testman (Aug 7, 2009)

I was thinking of doing a tren and test cycle, but seen as ive had such a long break from steroids i was thinking maybe i should go for a lighter substance

Would be

500mg Test Enan 1-12

500mg Mast Enan 1-10

How does everyone rate Masteron Enanthate? Is it worth doing?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate it is probably the most underrated steroid out there


----------



## testman (Aug 7, 2009)

what would you compare it to mate? Ive been off steroids for around a year and 3 months, and my initial tren thought seemed overkill


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i was using mast e and test e till last week ran out of mast jus carrying on with test . nice hardner mate. also it acts as an anti estrogen as well. good stuff IMO


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

So if mast acts as a anti E, would there be less of a need to control estrogen levels ???


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate it is probably the most underrated steroid out there


x2 :thumbup1:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> So if mast acts as a anti E, would there be less of a need to control estrogen levels ???


obviously it depends on dose as well. and is different from one to another everyones reacts differently some ppl are prone to gyno and so and some are not but is always good to have AI incase you need it. but masteron does act as anti e as well not like AI not that strong. read up on it.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate it is probably the most underrated steroid out there


Ditto, not used the Enth yet but love the Prop.

Stocked up on Enth for next cycle.

MUCH easier recovery than Tren too.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Yes i have been saying this about mast for a few years now,just like anavar...great compounds.


----------



## testman (Aug 7, 2009)

Seen as masteron is seen as a hardener, should i add in winny or var?

Also what dose? never used either before, i weigh about 95kg give or take


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Masteron is a steroid with hardening effects becuase it does not aromatize so can be used in a cycle as such no need to add winny or Var the suggested cycle is fine....


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Craig660 said:


> So if mast acts as a anti E, would there be less of a need to control estrogen levels ???


Mast doesn't act as an anti-e, it has very mild anti e properties, you would still be well advised to add an AI if running aromatisable compounds.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi mate,

I am currently running test cyp at 500mg and masteron at 400mg per week.

This is my third course, and by far my best.

My previous two were test only, and I bloated quite a lot.

I've found size and strength is increasing, but the water is staying off, my whole composition has changed, and I will definitely be using masteron again.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mars1960 said:


> Mast doesn't act as an anti-e, it has very mild anti e properties, you would still be well advised to add an AI if running aromatisable compounds.


At last some common dog....  this has been said about proviron and many have taken it that yuou can use either masteron/proviron instead of an Anti E.....

one of the reasons why Masteron is a good drug to use in a cycle is because one of the benefits it has is to lower the SHBG in the body thus allowing more active test to roam the body and do its job....


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

OP..sorry to hijack but how often does mast enan need to jabbed per week,is once a week ok?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

once a week for any long ester is fine and all is needed


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> once a week for any long ester is fine and all is needed


Brilliant,i may use a low dose of this is my next cycle. What sort of dose would you say you would need to see results from it?Its also only my second cycle,is this drug ok to use for my aas experience?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

I used 250mg a week along with 500mg test e but only felt bit of hardness i was advised if you want to get anything out of it atleast 500mg of masteron


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

sizar said:


> I used 250mg a week along with 500mg test e but only felt bit of hardness i was advised if you want to get anything out of it atleast 500mg of masteron


Hmm ah right,i might give it a miss then...stick with the test for now i think


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Rossy, I am on my third cycle now.

I used test only for my first two, and have added masteron to this one.

Best thing I have ever done, I won't run a course without it.

Do it - You know you want to! Ha


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

mrbez said:


> Rossy, I am on my third cycle now.
> 
> I used test only for my first two, and have added masteron to this one.
> 
> ...


Dont tempt me mate lol,what doses you running of mast and test bud?


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

500MG Test

400MG Mast


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

mrbez said:


> 500MG Test
> 
> 400MG Mast


Good stuff,i might look into this....cheers


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

testman said:


> I was thinking of doing a tren and test cycle, but seen as ive had such a long break from steroids i was thinking maybe i should go for a lighter substance
> 
> Would be
> 
> ...


Am natty but if I go and break that bubble this is the first course I'd want to run. The two look good on paper to combine and I've had some good feedback from a couple of folks running this course... they look great off it too :thumbup1:


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

sizar said:


> I used 250mg a week along with 500mg test e but only felt bit of hardness i was advised if you want to get anything out of it atleast 500mg of masteron


I read the title and though ask sizar.

Beat me to it:thumbup1:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Intereting thread.

In show prep atm and just about to switch to fast acting test, tren and mast. Have heard great things about this stack so looking forward to it. I have never used fast acting before!

I only know a couple of people that have used mast before so I made the asumption that not many people use it. Going by this thread it sounds like everyone rates it very highly which is good to know.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Very interesting read and masteron is not something i have looked into before. Would adding something like d-bol for the first 6 weeks be ok with a test and mast cycle??


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

The best cycle i done was test, tren and mast, they was all long acting though.

Would love to do it again, but not to sure about tren due to shut down issues, will be test and mast i rekon


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i was using mast e .. can't be jabbing eod .. is too much


----------



## Neo74 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey mate im just about to start a cycle like this but adding anadrol for the first 5 weeks , whats your thoughts ?


----------

